# Pioneer Carrozzeria DEH-P01 Head Units



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't really know where to post this, so I will try here to begin with......

Would anyone here be interested in a _'Group Buy' _of *DEH-P01* Decks from Japan ?
http://pioneer.jp/carrozzeria/products/deh_p01/

Most will say this is the JDM equivilant to the current Stage-4 P99rs decks in North America, but I figure since it's offered as a dead-head with offboard 6 channel amplifier, it's gotta be atleast a bit better.......
(_your opinions may vary_)

Stage 4 | Pioneer Electronics USA

*Somewhere in the $850 - $899 USD price range per deck/amp package, including shipping ?
* _(Con.US & Canada Shipping Included only, Duty/Brokerage may be extra depending how shipped)._

I would like to get atleast 5 people (_including myself_) SERIOUSLY interested before I proceed any further.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow thats a awesome price!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

+ customs would be about another $150 to $200 ea. It is a good price however it doesn't reflect total cost on ea. Unit.

I'm not trying to be a **** block, but people should know thr total amount.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The main question is, will people like the 22W amp? At least I like them, being small and power friendly... Only lack of midbass sometimes....


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

There are no extra charges for importing into the US so having them shipped to the US would be ideal.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

That's a killer price imo, the small amp works great on small mids and tweeters, it s berth clean, just don't expect high level of dynamics from it though.

If makes sure have the english manual for those japanese menu structure

At 850 heck I'd get another one


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The P01 is for Japanese housewives.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> + customs would be about another $150 to $200 ea. It is a good price however it doesn't reflect total cost on ea. Unit.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a **** block, but *people should know thr total amount*.


I completely agree, they definately should....especially before speculating and misleading everyone that might read a post such as this.... with an outragous dollar figure, plucked out of what might as well be....thin air.

*Would you mind providing me with the 'Calculator' that you used to come up with your '$150-$200' Customs Fee charges ?* OR, using, say, $875 USD as a final shipped amount, could you give me YOUR BREAKDOWN, showing how one might come up with that '_$150-$200' _figure ?

I would be interested in comparing it to the _UPS Importing Fee Schedule_ that I use.

I look forward to your response, as I am always anxious to learn new things.
Consider me, your Student.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If you dare enough, you can always ask the seller to under declare it and split the item inovice and shipping invoice.


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> I completely agree, they definately should....especially before speculating and misleading everyone that might read a post such as this.... with an outragous dollar figure, plucked out of what might as well be....thin air.
> 
> *Would you mind providing me with the 'Calculator' that you used to come up with your '$150-$200' Customs Fee charges ?* OR, using, say, $875 USD as a final shipped amount, could you give me YOUR BREAKDOWN, showing how one might come up with that '_$150-$200' _figure ?
> 
> ...


I might be interested but by your tone from above I don't think I will be. yeah that guy may not be correct, but you could have responded in a nicer tone to the guy.

this is what got that eclipse thread locked last time. 

now back to the main topic. what does this unit lack that the p99rs has? since its JDM I remember reading something about the radio stations being different? will the head unit be displayed in English or a foreign language?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

DEH-P01 have nothing less but P99 yes(the small 6channel amp). It will still have english and you will need a radio expander....


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

kyheng said:


> DEH-P01 have nothing less but P99 yes(the small 6channel amp). It will still have english and you will need a radio expander....


where do I get a radio expander?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm enjoying mine. It's been solid for a year now.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd be interested but I think you could get a bit cheaper on a group buy from a dealer?

The standard price on yahoo auctions is $850 each and they fairly regularly come up closer to $700 so I think this would be the price to aim for plus shipping. (obviously it's difficult to get them to send abroad.)

Add me to the interested list if you can get the price down a bit.

Otherwise I'm planning to order a load more stuff from Japan so will get it all myself in 1 shipment.



BTW: can you add the standard pioneer bluetooth module to this (or any other one for that matter?)


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Jh8909 said:


> where do I get a radio expander?


Your local audio shops should have.....

DEH-P01 have an IP-Bus input, so you can add BT module, DVD player/changer....


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

~$900 USD is about the US dealer cost. So to the poster that said ones can be had for $700.00 on eBay I'd be highly speculative about.

Shipping from Japan must be done on the slow boat now (~30 days) - no more air shipments via EMS over 16 ounces. Undervaluing a shipment carries risk if the shipment is lost or damaged, as you cannot insure for cash replacement value if you undervalue for import tarrif purposes. I coordinated a group buy earlier this year for these decks and charged $1,200.00/deck, and ended up making less than $65.00 per deck after domestic shipping, Japanese commission, import tarrif, and etc. FYI.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

no the US hd radio unit will NOT work on the japanese unit, and you DO need a radio adapter to get us radio stations, just note that the RDS data is not available, and also some of the station ID info is in japanese text


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Scott Buwalda said:


> ~$900 USD is about the US dealer cost. So to the poster that said ones can be had for $700.00 on eBay I'd be highly speculative about.
> 
> Shipping from Japan must be done on the slow boat now (~30 days) - no more air shipments via EMS over 16 ounces. Undervaluing a shipment carries risk if the shipment is lost or damaged, as you cannot insure for cash replacement value if you undervalue for import tarrif purposes. I coordinated a group buy earlier this year for these decks and charged $1,200.00/deck, and ended up making less than $65.00 per deck after domestic shipping, Japanese commission, import tarrif, and etc. FYI.


The price in Japan must be a fair bit lower seeming as everyone is trying to sell at $850 and when you factor in auction costs. I've been monitoring some stuff on the auctions for a while: the standard price is $850, you get a few new pop up at $725 and second hands normally go for around $600.

Saying that if there's warranted p99rs's around for 1k that's a massive saving over Britain and I'd probably be more interested in that.

You definitely don't want to be skimping on the shipping when you're handling somebody elses money.

Are you saying the group buys on here are made by people to make personal profit - or that's what your Jap dealer made per unit back then?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

senior800 said:


> The price in Japan must be a fair bit lower seeming as everyone is trying to sell at $850 and when you factor in auction costs. I've been monitoring some stuff on the auctions for a while: the standard price is $850, you get a few new pop up at $725 and second hands normally go for around $600.


UMMMMM, no. Those numbers are completely inaccurate. All that sold on this site have gone for well more than that...look it up! As far as ebay, there haven't been any in the last 2 months for sale. Is it possible you are confused with the Dex-p9 which is the much older, but similar unit when paired with the Deq-p9? If not, please provide a link at those prices, or it didn't happen!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

http://auctions.search.yahoo.co.jp/...=&aq=-1&oq=&ei=UTF-8&tab_ex=commerce&slider=0
It is around USD830-900, not including postage yet.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I will share a little something with you guys.....

I had an OS Giken Gear set (1,2,3,5) for my Skyline including Transmission center plate and all hardware, shipped from Japan for $125 ...FEDEX'd
I then paid approx $50 at the door upon arrival. This was for OVER $4,000 USD worth of HEAVY HARDWARE.
This deck pales in comparison.

**** my tone, just don't EVER question me like I'm an idiot, when I have provided the required information ahead of time. . I had been the recipiant of over $25,000 USD in brand new parts from Japan throughout the last 2 years, so I think I can get a deck shipped just as easilly.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> UMMMMM, no. Those numbers are completely inaccurate. All that sold on this site have gone for well more than that...look it up! As far as ebay, there haven't been any in the last 2 months for sale. Is it possible you are confused with the Dex-p9 which is the much older, but similar unit when paired with the Deq-p9? If not, please provide a link at those prices, or it didn't happen!


Not really: $850 is 70k yen which is what every dealer is trying to get.
If an independent has been selling they obviously put up for less so they can actually get a sale over the other 20 items.
Second hand ones have been going for around 50k. One ended last night but I didn't save the link so can't see what show what it went for, but will bookmark the next one.

I havn't talked about ebay once?
There's been a couple of p99rs on ebay.co.uk recently for £600 (They retail for around £1200 in England.)

I don't know yahoo auction costs but if it's the same as ebay then from their $850 price tag they are looking at $800, then if somebody wants lots the combined shipping will hardly be anything. (from my work 10kg to Japan is £50) and I'm sure they would be prepared to knock a bit more off for a bulk deal.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

For items coming into Canada from Japan is subjet to 13% tax(above +duties+ broker fees). BTW EMS shipped on a 25lb package is about $150. (5 units?) Let me guess you were going to get the seller to devalue the items? If this was the case then how would explain to the buyers that the items are siezed by customs if it happens?

Now Saying you can get P01 for $850 us which is about $855 cdn. now. Hell sign me up. I'll take it COD and willing to pay the fees. However if it's not $850+shipping+cod fees I'll refuse the package. Are you going to take that risk? 

Not too sure about taxes heading into the US, however if you devalue the item would the person on the other end or you willing to take a hit?


$800 item + 13% = $904 + $duties are another $30. 

What about warranty? Are you willing to deal with it, or none existance? Sometimes a DOA happens on a new unit. 

and not trying to be more of a dick in your ass. $4000 item paid $125 for shipping and $50 afterwards.... umm either you got lucky or the sender 
devalue the item for you. $25000 in overnight parts from japan? reminds me of a kids movie.

For $1200+tax in USA you can get one here
http://www.crutchfield.com/g_300/Ca...tp=5684&nvpair=FFPrice_Range|[rank5]Over+$450
with warranty

I rather deal with Scott or import one myself than getting on this.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

"**** my tone, just don't EVER question me like I'm an idiot, when I have provided the required information ahead of time. . ."

Wow...okay. No deck purchase from you. *scribbling notes down*

NEXT!


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> I will share a little something with you guys.....
> 
> I had an OS Giken Gear set (1,2,3,5) for my Skyline including Transmission center plate and all hardware, shipped from Japan for $125 ...FEDEX'd
> I then paid approx $50 at the door upon arrival. This was for OVER $4,000 USD worth of HEAVY HARDWARE.
> ...


Your the guy who thinks treble and bass control=active. Oh yeah, you are an excellent source of information


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Dr_jitsu said:


> Your the guy who thinks treble and bass control=active. Oh yeah, you are an excellent source of information


You mean, as opposed to the guy who has to ask a forum full of strangers _"Should I go active ?" _.......

...another cry baby that just won't let this thread die... typical.

You get back to doing what it is that you do, which is the seeking of public approval and I will get back to what I was doing earlier - laughing out loud at whiners like you......LMAO

"_Do I need a 4 channel amp ? I currently have a 2 channel amp_".......LOL

If you can find anything that I have written that is as stupid as that, I will eat my hat...LMAO


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^Keep working for the sale there Mr. Trump.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Uh, I wanted to go active and hence needed to add a 4 channel amp (along w/ the existing 2 channel to match my 6 speaker front stage....a world sq champ suggested I stay passive and hence staying w/ the 2 channel). 

I know I lost you there Einstien...your stupidity is so epic that people have now put it in their sig.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1193956-post7.html

see "blind leading the blind, funny example"

it will take you here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-$99-shipping-6-chan-active-head-units.html

start eating


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

haha just too funny....i do honestly wish you luck on the sale, thats a great price

I would be seriously interested but only once you have the DEH-P01 in hand, will i send payment....just let me know


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> haha just too funny....i do honestly wish you luck on the sale, thats a great price
> 
> I would be seriously interested but only once you have the DEH-P01 in hand, will i send payment....just let me know


Are you ****ing serious ?

*It's not a sale, you idiot.* I am not selling anything, only offering an opportunity to be part of a larger purchase. Need me to S P E L L it out further for you ? or use smaller words that might fit better in your Sig ?

Funny thing is, You are quick to 'immortalize' a post by me on a deck that I posted an Ebay link to, which CLEARLY ADVERTISED itself as being active capable BOTH in the product manual WITH MENTION OF TWEETER AND MID CROSSOVERS AVAILABLE as well as strengthening the claim by pointing to such on the labels of the output leads on the deck itself......but you can't even read, or get a clue as to what this entire thread is all about ?

I will gladly take being 'BLIND' over being 'ILLITERATE' or 'UNEDUCATED', or 'UNSOCIALIZED' any day of the week.

The Internet is a great place for those who lack any resemblance of a real life and judging by your post count, you need this place.....so I won't get any deeper into this other than to say, perhaps shine that mirror of reflection back in your own direction once in a while, rather than always pointing it elsewhere.

Jesus Christ..... Steers & Queers....


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude call it what you will and TRY to take jabs at me....your actions and posts already speak for themselves 

My post count has no reflection of my NEED for this place, only my passion for the hobby with people with the same interests. Also to correct dumbass people like you that like to think they know everything, yet when someone tries to correct them, they get defensive 

That being said, I understand your thread but you dont seem to comprehend that members dont trust you and are skeptical of this potential deal. I offered a solution on where you purchase the units on your own dime to prove the deal it legit and members buy directly from you. Business Model 101, look it up LOL

I was genuine when I wished you luck on the group buy, I think its a great HU and a good price IF it was possible...doubt it though


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

@allan...

Oh GAWD! Nice meltdown! I'm loving this!










Customer service at it's finest!


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Tspence73 and Allan74.

Different, yet similar in a roundabout kind of way.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Allan,

Sounds like it is time to adjust your dosage upwards:Quetiapine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> That being said, I understand your thread but you dont seem to comprehend that members dont trust you and are skeptical of this potential deal. I offered a solution on where you purchase the units on your own dime to prove the deal it legit and members buy directly from you. Business Model 101, look it up LOL


Why the **** would I want to dish out over $4,000 of my own money, to make NOTHING from it ? I think you better look up some simple economics yourself, but then again, I understand that the economic system that taught you is about to collapse, so I can't really hold you to blame for being so misguided.......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Why the **** would I want to dish out over $4,000 of my own money, to make NOTHING from it ? I think you better look up some simple economics yourself, but then again, I understand that the economic system that taught you is about to collapse, so I can't really hold you to blame for being so misguided.......


Why even post if you are only going to attack and insult. People have every right to question you on something like this. You are NOT earning anyone's trust....that's for sure.


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Why even post if you are only going to attack and insult. People have every right to question you on something like this. You are NOT earning anyone's trust....that's for sure.


This.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Why even post if you are only going to attack and insult. People have every right to question you on something like this. You are NOT earning anyone's trust....that's for sure.


Thankfully I have never been insulted, so I have no reason to react......

But, You are right. I simply can not be trusted. I have seen the light. Praise Jesus !

....but then again, I don't recall asking for anyone's money.

Would changing where I actually live in my Forum Profile, to something more discrete (_such as, *in my house*?_) add any trustworthyness to my case ?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> Would changing where I actually live in my Forum Profile, to something more discrete (_such as, *in my house*?_) add any trustworthyness to my case ?


No, but a change in your attitude and tone just might.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Thankfully I have never been insulted, so I have no reason to react......
> 
> But, You are right. I simply can not be trusted. I have seen the light. Praise Jesus !
> 
> ...


Lets see....I don't think many of us would have enough trust to do a group buy in which the prices quoted are so far below what the American version is selling for and far below what Scott did a group buy on the exact same item just months ago. Then when your attitude is that way it is, not just in this thread, but most of your posts I have come across, well....not much trust there. I really don't care that you are in Canada, just that you are trustworthy, which is really in question by your written responses to peoples valid questions/concerns.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Lets see....I don't think many of us would have enough trust to do a group buy in which the prices quoted are so far below what the American version is selling for and far below what Scott did a group buy on the exact same item just months ago. Then when your attitude is that way it is, not just in this thread, but most of your posts I have come across, well....not much trust there. I really don't care that you are in Canada, just that you are trustworthy, which is really in question by your written responses to peoples valid questions/concerns.


Well, as long as you still have something to cry about.....I wouldn't want to disapoint. Now, keep digging and give yourself a reason to go on.

_*'It's too cheap'*_.....LMAO. That's a new one for this forum.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are such an idiot...haven't you ever heard the saying "If it seems too good to be true, usually it is". This fits the bill!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> You are such an idiot...haven't you ever heard the saying "If it seems too good to be true, usually it is". This fits the bill!


Sorry, that's too much attitude. You simply can't be trusted 

Quit cryin' like a little retarded girl already....Christ. Do you have nothing better to do ? Masterbation ? Suicide ? Paint by numbers ? ****.....

There always has to be a handfull of ass-hats like you on every forum that does nothing but cry about everything.

Here's one for you, Cry Baby.... "If the shoe fits, wear it"......


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> Sorry, that's too much attitude. You simply can't be trusted
> 
> Quit cryin' like a little retarded girl already....Christ. Do you have nothing better to do ? Masterbation ? Suicide ? Paint by numbers ? ****.....
> 
> ...


My point exactly. Your character shines through again!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

ooh, this looks like fun... can I join in?

edit: alan, you seemed to have your head screwed on in the beginning... taking a learning approach. But why even continue this debacle. Where is it getting you or anyone else?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I ok fine im in the group buy if you can explained this: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-$99-shipping-6-chan-active-head-units.html

LOL just waiting to see....


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> I ok fine im in the group buy if you can explained this: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...00-$99-shipping-6-chan-active-head-units.html
> 
> LOL just waiting to see....


I already did explain it, Dipshit....a few times. Learn how to read, rather than simply cause **** like a little *****.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

BTW, your language and constant insults have been reported to moderators. No need on this forum or any other. Good luck with that!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> I already did explain it, Dipshit....a few times. Learn how to read, rather than simply cause **** like a little *****.


LOL what, panties in a bunch? A little profanity doesnt help any situation.

hmm...so how is that head unit active when you cant adjust highpass, bandbass, and lowpass? How does time-alignment work again, dont you have to be able to make individual adjustments per channel?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

umm, this definitely belongs in the stupid question forum now... no essque for you


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> umm, this definitely belongs in the stupid question forum now... no essque for you


it belong to the trash can... is there any valuable info other than it prove that Allan74 have an ego problem???


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> LOL what, panties in a bunch? A little profanity doesnt help any situation.
> 
> hmm...so how is that head unit active when you cant adjust highpass, bandbass, and lowpass? How does time-alignment work again, dont you have to be able to make individual adjustments per channel?


The manual advertises Mid, Tweeter and Sub crossovers, as do the RCA outputs. Simple.

The lack or pressence of Time Alignment is not required for a deck to be considered Active. Active does not mean DSP......


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

basshead said:


> it belong to the trash can... is there any valuable info other than it prove that Allan74 have an ego problem???


That's right. Jump on the bandwagon while it's still rollin'.....powered by the tears of past Posters.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

basshead said:


> it belong to the trash can... is there any valuable info other than it prove that Allan74 have an ego problem???


valuable? no...

but kinda reminds me of SQ_Assasin... it's almost like nostalgia. watching allan make a complete fool of himself is quite entertaining to me right now :laugh:


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> valuable? no...
> 
> but kinda reminds me of SQ_Assasin... it's almost like nostalgia. watching allan make a complete fool of himself is quite entertaining to me right now :laugh:


lol ok ok... it's just too bad that the p01 was involve in this, i will never look at it the same way now :laugh:


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> but kinda reminds me of SQ_Assasin... it's almost like nostalgia.


You are correct. It does remind me of that as well. What won't happen in this case though, is me running off with my tail between my legs, after getting chased off by the Sewing Circle.......

I have dished out an insult for every one that I have received......and will continue to do so as long as they keep coming my way.

I'm not trying to out-do anyone. I am just keeping the score equal, or as equal as I can with half a dozen of the Peanut Gallery's finest currently sending comments my way.

Simple as that.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> The manual advertises Mid, Tweeter and Sub crossovers, as do the RCA outputs. Simple.
> 
> The lack or pressence of Time Alignment is not required for a deck to be considered Active. Active does not mean DSP......


It is very simple, here is the link to the manual Pg 43 http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/099/099CD3100.PDF

Also, from Crutchfield http://www.crutchfield.com/p_099CD3100/Eclipse-CD3100.html?tp=5684&tab=detailed_info:



> Audio features:
> # 3-band parametric equalizer with five presets
> # loudness
> # high- and low-pass filters





> Crossover: The crossover allows you to independently apply a low pass filter to the non-fading (subwoofer) outputs and a high pass filter to the front and rear outputs. The slope of both is 12 dB/octave.


So who is the idiot, again? LOL


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> You are correct. It does remind me of that as well. What won't happen in this case though, is me running off with my tail between my legs, after getting chased off by the Sewing Circle.......
> 
> I have dished out an insult for every one that I have received......and will continue to do so as long as they keep coming my way.
> 
> ...


well, where is my insult? i called you a fool, but no retort from you?

i dare you to find a better cat pick to illustrate how you feel right now


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> So who is the idiot, again? LOL


The one that has trouble with spelling and sentance structure ?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> The one that has trouble with spelling and sentance structure ?


Classic, you dont have anything to say so you attack my spelling and sentence structure yet you cant even spell "sentance" LOL. I thought it was about discussing car audio topics not English/writing concepts. Shows how much of a retard you really are and cant admit when you are wring, great qualities you have :laugh:


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Allan74 should be banned.. That language is unacceptable. You're not talking to children here. Grow up.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> The one that has trouble with spelling and sentance structure ?


you are not sure? 

you included a "?" and not a ".", which illustrates you having a question and not a statement. 

perhaps a class in punctuation for you...?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> The one that has trouble with spelling and sentance structure ?


Actually, your fragment (not a true sentence) with "sentence" misspelled, a space before punctuation, and incorrect use of your punctuation is even more incorrect. Hey pot, meet kettle!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> It is very simple, here is the link to the manual Pg 43 http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/099/099CD3100.PDF
> 
> Also, from Crutchfield Eclipse CD3100 CD receiver with MP3/WMA playback at Crutchfield.com
> 
> ...


PAGE 41 of manual link above (text directly above image on middle of page)


> The crossover function includes a high-pass filter (HPF) for playing back treble sounds, and a low-pass filter (LPF) for playing back bass sounds. *IN ADDITION, THE HPF AND LPF ARE USED IN COMBINATION IN ORDER TO PLAY BACK SOUNDS IN THE MID RANGE*.


...then ofcourse, we can't forget this....









NEXT ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> Allan74 should be banned.. That language is unacceptable. You're not talking to children here. Grow up.


I already contacted SolemnSinner! You might as well!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just in case it was missed above.....

*Manual Link *(provided by azongotskillz) http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutchfield.com/Manuals/099/099CD3100.PDF

PAGE 41 of manual link above (text directly above image on middle of page)


> The crossover function includes a high-pass filter (HPF) for playing back treble sounds, and a low-pass filter (LPF) for playing back bass sounds. *IN ADDITION, THE HPF AND LPF ARE USED IN COMBINATION IN ORDER TO PLAY BACK SOUNDS IN THE MID RANGE*.


...then ofcourse, we can't forget this....









NEXT ?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone else wanna take a shot at me for the Eclipse CD3100 ?

I think it's fair to say I have proved my point about the info that I had about the deck being ACTIVE.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It does NOT have a bandpass feature, just a simple HP and LP. I read the page you referenced and looked at the diagram. With that said, this is probably technically considered "active" even though most of us on this forum consider "active" as much more advanced than this unit. This is about the most basic "active" you can get.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Allan74 said:


> Anyone else wanna take a shot at me for the Eclipse CD3100 ?
> 
> I think it's fair to say I have proved my point about the info that I had about the deck being ACTIVE.


:dead_horse: nope, you're still wrong


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> Anyone else wanna take a shot at me for the Eclipse CD3100 ?
> 
> I think it's fair to say I have proved my point about the info that I had about the deck being ACTIVE.





Allan74 said:


> PAGE 41 of manual link above (text directly above image on middle of page)
> ...then ofcourse, we can't forget this....
> NEXT ?


Hey smartass! That paragraph is generally talking about crossovers not what functions the CD3100 has. 

Reading comprehension > YOU
Spelling > YOU
Sentence Structure > YOU
Owned = YOU

Happy now? Wait, NEXT what?


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

azngotskills said:


> Hey smartass! That paragraph is generally talking about crossovers not what functions the CD3100 has.


What are the HI/MID labels on the RCAs concluding then ? The signal level that comes out of them ?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> What are the HI/MID labels on the RCAs concluding then ? The signal level that comes out of them ?


generic eclipse stickers... my wife 5030 has them too


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Allan74 said:


> What are the HI/MID labels on the RCAs concluding then ? The signal level that comes out of them ?


Dude, pictures/labels are just that and can be used for multiple HUs. Read Pg 76 and 77 and see how it differentiates between the CD5100 and CD7100  What do you see, want me to quote it?

So tell me again, who is right and who is the idiot?

This thread and and your stupidity is EPIC


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

For verification, the 3100 is not an active deck. I've installed it in a relative's car at one point. Unless HP/LP is your idea of an active deck, it may be but not by this forum's standards. IIRC the CD7000/7100/7200 were the only active (US market) head units that Eclipse offered in that era.

EDIT: Oh and Eclipse likes to reuse their RCA labels.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL...what happened???? Haha


----------



## Ban Hammer (Jun 26, 2010)

*Ok fellas, have we gotten all of the insults out of the way now?

Let's get back to some productive discourse on the topic. What do you say? Play nice? Please?

or

is it BAN HAMMER time? I've got the itch man, I've got the itch(maybe I should see a doc for that). Haven't dropped the hammer in a while..... *


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

The CD3100 is NOT in any way, shape or form an active deck. I really do not give a rats ass what you THINK you can ready. It is a simple form (like most other current and past decks) a HP/LP crossover. You wanna run a two way comp set with no bandpass, be my guest and lemme know how that works out for you.

As for reference .. I didn't just guess or see one or two. I have sold and installed at least 5 dozen of the damn things.

Furthermore keep up your ridiculous attitude, insults and trying to poison the water with your actually Lack of knowledge and you will be removed. I think every person that read your idiotic posts about the damn 3100 may have suffered loss of a few brain cells.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

The CD3100 is NOT in any way, shape or form an active deck. I really do not give a rats ass what you THINK you can ready. It is a simple form (like most other current and past decks) a HP/LP crossover. You wanna run a two way comp set with no bandpass, be my guest and lemme know how that works out for you.

As for reference .. I didn't just guess or see one or two. I have sold and installed at least 5 dozen of the damn things.

Furthermore keep up your ridiculous attitude, insults and trying to poison the water with your actually Lack of knowledge and you will be removed. I think every person that read your idiotic posts about the damn 3100 may have suffered loss of a few brain cells.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> Allan74 should be banned.. That language is unacceptable. You're not talking to children here. Grow up.



I agree. There is no reason for behaviour like this. If he stays this thread needs to stay and be locked as warning for other members to who they are dealing with.


----------



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> The one that has trouble with spelling and sentance structure ?


Oh the irony...what is a sentance?


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

Dr_jitsu said:


> Oh the irony...what is a sentance?


Hahahahahaha that made my morning


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> The CD3100 is NOT in any way, shape or form an active deck. I really do not give a rats ass what you THINK you can ready. It is a simple form (like most other current and past decks) a HP/LP crossover. You wanna run a two way comp set with no bandpass, be my guest and lemme know how that works out for you.
> 
> As for reference .. I didn't just guess or see one or two. I have sold and installed at least 5 dozen of the damn things.
> 
> Furthermore keep up your ridiculous attitude, insults and trying to poison the water with your actually Lack of knowledge and you will be removed. I think every person that read your idiotic posts about the damn 3100 may have suffered loss of a few brain cells.


Wow. Insulting Douchebag moderating.... Can you point me to THAT in the forum rules ?


----------

